# Attaching a loader to a John Deere 318



## smokey4111 (Jan 16, 2016)

have 318 John deere can i use the hydraulics to run a Johnson #12 front end loader and does anyone ave pictures of mount it Thanks Ray


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Ray,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

There's a good discussion on the internet regarding mounting a Johnson #12 on a 318. Do an internet search for Help mounting my johnson #12 loader to my 318

Most likely you will have to do some "cobbling" to make it fit. You tractor's hydraulics are not adequate...you will have to mount a pump up front.

Good Luck.


----------



## Wingn48 (Jan 1, 2016)

Don't believe everything you read on here, I have a custom end loader I built on my 318, that uses the tractors hydraulics, I just made sure I had enough pressure which is 850PSI, yes it operates a little slower then the factory made but works just fine, I have moved over 70,000lbs of stone and black dirt, and even cut in a driveway for my new garage with it.


----------

